# Remember the All Star "Shrimptail Special" ?



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I have a few of the All Star IM6 "Shrimptail Special" rods that are probably 10-12 years old....I love those limber rods for working my soft plastics. They have a very light action.

I've looked at a lot of rods that are currently being made and none seem to have the action of the "Shrimptail Special", or the short handle....anyone know of a rod builder making a rod like that these days ?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*yup*

That ol Shrimptail Special was my go to rod. I used to have 6 of them but sold them all. They were my first "artificial" only rod I owned. There are some very good rods out there these days, Laguna and Waterloo are two off the top of my head. Either one of them in a 7ft med/light would be a good choice. Laguna has a new Coastal Series that sounds very promising.

Z


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Allstar still makes a shrimptail special with the short handle. They sell them at some Academy's in 6'6 and 7'.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I sitll get the shrimp tail at most acadameys


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Yep, Academy has the AS shrimptail still.

You should also take a look at the Stickem "Tails" rod. Its a 7' med-light action rod. Feels a little like the AS Shrimptail but w/a more solid backbone and more sensitive. Very light too and the action is perfect for just about anything you through here on the Texas Coast. I tell people they are one of the best kept secrets on the rod market.
Check out www.stickemrods.com and shoot them an email or just PM "Stickemfisherman"(Glen) on here. Great people to deal with and they'll let you try out the rod for free and take care of you.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

I like my shrimp tail alot, brought me in alot of fish in its life and its still going strong


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I remember those and at one time they were my favorite rod the All Star sold out and their rod went way down hill.

I'm currently using a Sprial Stix custom built by Billy Stix and it is better than the Shimp Tail Specials ever were. Best rod I've ever used.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Castaway makes a rod that's pretty much like the Shrimptail Special.

Here's the link: http://www.castawayrods.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SLCS7-X&Category_Code=xp3_salt&Product_Count=8


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

*Stick'Em Rods*

Try a Stick'Em Rods Tail special, it weighs 3.8 oz. and I bet you will like it better than the old Shrimp Tail Special. I used All Star Rods exclusively for 10 years before switching to Stick'Em Rods and I couldn't be happier with Stick'Em. Both Marburger's and Finish Line Marine are carrying these rods. The price point of $69.99 cannot be beat either.


----------



## Super D (Nov 12, 2006)

I to like the IM6 rod and have found there are alot of rods with that same IM6 blank. I have several that i did not pay but $14 to $20 dollars for. If you go to academy or any other place that has alot of rods they all have what kind of blank they are made of. Just look at them until you find the IM-6 blank.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i still have mine all 5 them.


----------



## chickenlips'n'snailhips (May 11, 2007)

I was using my SS from the yack and got slammed by something big at Miller Point one day. That rod was bowed completly over and I was getting spooled. I picked up the anchor with my leg and went for a long ride before I thumbed it with two wraps left. That rod is perfect for plastics on trout but a brute rubber head or jack will boil your drag grease in a hurry and leave you wishing you could have seen what it was. Love that rod for tails!!!


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

I dont no if it is like the shrimptail but laguna makes different series of rods to fit your choice of lures at www.*lagunarods.com*

*TM*


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Which academys still have them. i bought the last two from tomball and they have not restocked them in over two months. They do not have them listed on the all star website either. I wish I could grab a few more.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

bogan said:


> Which academys still have them. i bought the last two from tomball and they have not restocked them in over two months. They do not have them listed on the all star website either. I wish I could grab a few more.


They may not say "Shrimptail Special" but there light action rods are the same thing.


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*I Still Got Mine*

STILL MY FAVORITE ROD. INFACT I'LL BE USING IT IN THE *BATTLE ON THE BAY*
GOT MY CALL TODAY FROM DOUG PIKE. LOOKING FOWARD TO KICKING SOME LOPEZ B-TT ON THE BAY. FISHING THAT IS FIGURATIVELY SPEAKING.

I'M PUMPED!!!!

T/A


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*shrimptail specials*

I remember buying my first shimptail special. 69.99 was what I paid
a lot of money for me but your right,its the best.....You could feel 
everything...I still have it I took it to the Tackle Hut to get a eye
fixed last week.All of those how buy them a Acdemy are buying bulk
from China now.Cherish it I know I do....


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

The first "High Dollar" rod I owned...($69) I got it for my first father's day present 12 years ago! I still have it...Mated with a curado 100. I treat it like a baby...


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Actually the IM-6 Shrimptail was a hundred bucks. The "Classic" shrimptail was the $70 one. Also the IM-6 is maroon in color and the classic is grey. 

I've used one for a long time and love it.


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kistler rods makes a rod just like the shrimp tail special. Its called the Helium LTA Inshore light fast trout special. If you go on there website you can find there phone number. You call em up and ask them for this rod. This rod is an exact replica of the shrimp tail and you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I had several over the years and loved them.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Laguna makes the devil eye rod a awesome soft plastics rod!! They can cut the handle down or make it however you want!! Its awesome it does make those brownlures dance...lol.lol. I dont have one but hopefully very soon from what I heard they are worth the money...Just ask Jake and Jason Brown...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I stil have a couple of the original shrimp tail specials that I might part with.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Big Mike M said:


> Allstar still makes a shrimptail special with the short handle. They sell them at some Academy's in 6'6 and 7'.


I love this rod, especially at about $40.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wolverine is right. I used to own a couple shrimptail specials as well. You won't be disappointed with the Stickum.



wolverine said:


> Yep, Academy has the AS shrimptail still.
> 
> You should also take a look at the Stickem "Tails" rod. Its a 7' med-light action rod. Feels a little like the AS Shrimptail but w/a more solid backbone and more sensitive. Very light too and the action is perfect for just about anything you through here on the Texas Coast. I tell people they are one of the best kept secrets on the rod market.
> Check out www.stickemrods.com and shoot them an email or just PM "Stickemfisherman"(Glen) on here. Great people to deal with and they'll let you try out the rod for free and take care of you.


----------

